# seroquel abuse



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

does it have different affects when snorted? or do they abuse it just for sleep?

from wikipedia :

"Seroquel is not currently classified as a controlled substance. Reports of quetiapine abuse have emerged in medical literature, however, and the drug is usually abused through the crushing and snorting of tablets (insufflation). A 2004 report recorded a 30% rate of inmate use in the Los Angeles County Jail, where the drug was obtained by inmates faking schizophrenic symptoms and resold under the street name "quell."[17]. Also known as "Susie-Q", the drug may be more commonly abused in prisons due to its capacity to be regularly prescribed as a sedative and the unavailability in prison of more commonly-abused substances. It is unique among common "atypical antipsychotics" in showing a capacity for dependence, with inmates threatening legal action and suicide if not given prescriptions.[18]

Seroquel abuse was mentioned in the 2003 rap song "Oxy Cotton" by Lil Wyte:[19]

Take a chill pill to slow me down and git back in this game 
Gatta be up on ya P's and Q's to even feel it main... 
Some people melt 'em down in a needle and shoot 'em up 
But I pop 'em with Seroquel like glue, I am stuck"


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Never heard of Seroquel abuse, and not sure why anybody would wanna abuse an antipsychotic. I don't think it would deliver any euphoria. Maybe just drowsiness.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol whats next? someone abusing paxil?


----------



## insanechub (Jul 2, 2007)

me=600mg a night for the last 5 years. it was supposed to help with bipolar and anxiety but all it did was make me sleep like an f'ing baby. amazing, amazing sleep. I have tried coming off it, but I cannot sleep without it. I have been able to dramatically reduce my dosage though, now at 150mg.

I overdosed on seroquel once. I did 9 or 10,000mg. It was pretty unpleasant as it paralyzed me. I was swallowing pills with vodka, passed out, woke up sometime the next day and couldn't move my body at all except for my head, which was very heavy. I spent most of the day drifting in and out of consciousness. I feared I had permanently paralyzed myself, but as the day moved on I began to gain mobility. It was night before I was able to sit up. It was 3 days before I had gained back the ability to move normally.

The whole thing scared the **** out of me. I can't imagine it would be a great idea to try any recreational doses.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10,000mgs is a lot!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha, i was just reading about that. seems pretty silly... all it would do is make you drowsy. not exactly a party drug.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Keep in mind that we're talking about prison inmates abusing it. They probably aren't too picky, given that they don't have a lot of choice. After all, consider who they have sex with.

When you can't get booze & girls, I guess you settle for an antipsychotic & Bubba (who could resist a hot fella like that :lol) .


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

lol I have extra seroquel at my house you can abuse.....personally this is almost the worst drug I took at prescribed dose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!btw it was a week dose.....I felt like a dead zombie.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to abust Flintstones chewable vitamins.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Another thing to consider is that prisons contain vastly more junkies than the general population does. Junkies in general aren't that picky and will often abuse anything they can get their hands on.


----------

